# Facebook Pages for Lodges



## HKTidwell (Jul 26, 2010)

So I've recently taken and active role in our website getting it back online, maintaining and keeping it updated.  I wanted to post a plugin into the website that links to the FB wall.  It is a easy way to set up events and keep everybody informed on what is going on.  Most people check FB daily.

However something in the back of my mind was saying look at the GLoTX on requirements for websites.  Based on http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/node/54 would this be allowed.


----------



## nick1368 (Jul 26, 2010)

That's a great idea.  I am trying to think of all ways possible to get our membership up to date on what is going on at "their" lodge.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 27, 2010)

seen it done before, I will look for the FB page b/c I cannot remember the name.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 27, 2010)

Both of the Lodges that I belong to have FB pages. I am the one that created them.

I think that there is a real benefit to both a regular website and a FB page because you reach out to a larger population online. One primary key benefit to the FB page is the SMS Text alert option. The officers of my lodge rely a lot upon text messaging to communicate about events and attendance. I can post a status message on our FB page and anyone who is subscribed to the FB page recieves an instant alert relaying the message (ex.  Tonight's Degree has been Postponed) and saves me a lot of typing on my phone.

Below is the link to my home Lodge's FaceBook page as an example:

Thomas B. Hunter Masonic Lodge #1356 A.F.&A.M.


----------



## HKTidwell (Jul 27, 2010)

Hopefully this will make more sense about how I wanted to do things.  We have had a Facebook Page for a while now, and every month we get a bit more activity.  Our website has been offline for about a year or so.  The internet is the new frontier that we must lay the foundation for the future through.  We as masons have made great strides in this aspect in the past 5 years. 

I wanted to change one of the frames in our home page to look similar to this http://www.solomon484.com/UntitledFrame-2a.htm.  Please understand it was a rough copy and I've shelved the idea till I get some imput from our WM, Secretary and Grand Lodge.  I may be interpreting what is written on internet guidelines wrong so I want somebody with knowledge to address it.  The way I read the guidelines I'm not sure if we can even have a Facebook page, much less link our website to it.  Please understand nobody has complained just with me now spearheading the website I'm trying to make sure I have every i dotted and every t crossed.  The FB page was more of a personal initiative so the brothers could talk and keep updated on what is going on both with lodge and each other.   We live in a fast paced world and it allows us fellowship time we may not have had otherwise, IMHO.

I knew we have quiet a few lodges with FB pages but I was curious of the ratio of lodges active on FB.  Seems that it is becoming more and more of a common practice.


----------



## Bro Mike (Jul 27, 2010)

Hugh, are you thinking that FBook might not be allowed because there are ads on the site?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 27, 2010)

As far as I am concerned what is good for the "Goose" is good for the "Gander", the GLoTX has its own FaceBook page and its member's as well belong to both the GLoTX FB page as well as both of my Lodge's pages. I wouldn't be too concerned about it.

As long as you comply with the Rules & Regulations pertaining to websites provided by the GLoTX committee, you should be free to utilize FaceBook as needed to support your lodge. One suggestion though, make certain that the members of your lodge are aware of the FB options that you are suggesting/using.


----------



## HKTidwell (Jul 27, 2010)

Bro. Mike - I'll try to explain the different things that I thought of when I read the list on GLoTX site.  I could be digging deeper then intended,  just it was one of those oh I need to seek more clarification on this.    I believe Grand Lodge of Texas also has a page(not sure if it is sanction by Grand Lodge or was created for the Grand lodge).   I know that a lot of this would probably never be an issue, but before I added the plugin I got to thinking about the guidelines and if this should be done.  I think more in terms of how a lawyer would argue cases then the normal day to day hey how are you thoughts.  I hope I've better explained my thought process.

"The Lodge web page must not link to or be linked to by any website where a conflict with the principles of Freemasonry, could be assumed, suggested, or perceived."  You get random things that pop up on the side of your screen in Face book,  Most of the time this is masonic or political things because of my likes etc, however sometimes I get Cougar town or really odd things.  If somebody doesn't realize how Face book does their system it might be assumed or perceived wrongly.  Personally I think this needs to be reworded because I have no ability to stop somebody from linking to our lodge website.  Ie. some body who is anti Masonry could post a link to local lodges on their own site and I have no control of what they do on their site.  I do have control of linking to their site, and this would never occur.

"Linking to a non-Masonic entity should not be permitted."  While our page on Facebok is Masonicly inclined Facebook is not and this could be questionable (highly doubtful though).  I posted a link by Blake in regards to Masonic Wives poem this would not be allowed.  At least I don't believe it would be because Masons of Texas is not recognized even though many of us are members.  Also Facebook is not recognized by the Grand Lodge of Texas.  Depends on the outlook of the person and the interpretation of guidelines.

"Linking to a Masonic entity not recognized by the Grand Lodge of Texas should not be permitted."  Again if somebody posts a comment or otherwise links to something we could be violation.  

"The use of a "Free Website" where that provider has the option to insert their commercial advertisements, at will and without approval, into the Lodge's web page is strongly discouraged."  Face book has a lot of random ads

"Names, addresses, telephone numbers, e-mail addresses, etc. of Grand Lodge Officers, committee members, or District Officers will not be published in Lodge websites."  If one of these individuals joins our page and somebody is browsing through the members  and they have not locked down their profile then the information has been published.  Or if somebody references them as an officer in the comments area. It is not intentional and not something we have done but we have facilitated the means.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's ours:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gonzales-Masonic-Lodge-No-30-AF-AM/172809802231?ref=ts


----------



## Bro Mike (Jul 27, 2010)

I think you have some good thoughts there Hugh.  I don't have a good answer for you but you give a lot to think about.  Currently I am wanting to make more use of my lodge's FBook page in the near future, to remind Brothers about upcoming degrees, meetings nights, meal menus and the like.


----------



## cambridgemason (Jul 28, 2010)

two of the five lodges in my building have a FC page, I am the Administrator for the one for the Temple, "Cambridge Masonic Temple".  It seems to be a good idea with Masonic Lodges and their membership.  There are some very good ones out there.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jul 29, 2010)

I would say this is a gray area.  IMHO, I would say that FB falls under the "Free Website" where the provider has the option of inserting ads, even though the ads are tailored to the viewer's history.  But while this is strongly discouraged, it is not forbidden.  

Plus, many of these have risen as "unofficial" FB pages for the Lodge.  By "unofficial" I mean that it was never ordered by the Master or voted on by the members.

I do think they are a great communication tool, and the members of my Lodge make use of one.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 30, 2010)

If your Lodge wants a facebook page, go for it. Apparently the Grand Lodge has no issues with it as they have one of their own.


----------



## tom268 (Feb 20, 2011)

My lodge does not have a facebook page, and it won't, as long as I have something to say in that issue. My GL has a page on facebook, and many of my lodge's brothers strongly oppose it. In my eyes, facebook is something for private fun and shallow communication. It does not provide a surrounding with enough dignity for a masonic lodge.

To use facebook as a front for your lodge is, like using a carnival barker. For me, that means the end of a dignified organization, that is known for its discretion.


----------



## AAJ (Feb 20, 2011)

My lodge has a Facebook page, in addition to a web page and a blog. It is used primarily for the events feature - I get a notice from Facebook whenever some degree work us scheduled


----------



## Txmason (Jun 13, 2013)

@AAJ

Bro,

I am working on building a we page using weebly (for my photography business) and was wondering what do you use to build you lodges web page?


Bro. Jerry Johnston



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

